# Like Sriracha?



## Don Nguyen (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's the lip balm!

http://shop.theoatmeal.com/collections/frontpage/products/sriracha-lip-balm







I kind of want to try it


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 21, 2012)

I prefer Sambal...but Sriracha gets the job done 

Not so sure about this lip balm though.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2012)

It's also pretty good for forcing a patina.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 21, 2012)

ecchef said:


> It's also pretty good for forcing a patina.



not sure why I wasn't expecting that one!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2012)

ecchef said:


> It's also pretty good for forcing a patina.



oh, absolutely. a good test to see how stain resistant a semi-stainless steel is, too.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2012)

just don't try the personal lubricant


----------



## Customfan (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes... Yes and yes!

Wow! Tat is an interesting product for sure! :laugh:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats awesome! I used to be a Sriracha addict until I found Garlic Chili Paste by the same company. Sriracha still has a spot in my fridge, but doesn't get damaged all that much anymore.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL omg. Thats kind of amazing and gross at the same time. Esepcially if you have a cut on your lips.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 23, 2012)

I might buy some for my best-friend who is addicted to both lip balm and sriracha. That's hilarious!

This naturally leads to this: has anyone else noticed that Frank's is the new ketchup?


----------

